# And the winner is (Part 2)



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2011)

For those of you vaguely interested there is a chance to win a brand new Vokey wedge on my blog as well as a stylish golf jumper. All you need to do is register as a follower and put your guess at the bottom of the blog entry. There will be a separate one to record your answers for the jumper nearer the Open starting

http://tinyurl.com/2w9oac6

Please bear in mind that once I hit 50 followers I'll be making a Â£100 donation to Help for Heroes so there is a good incentive to join


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2011)

Change of plan. I had wanted to make the competition to win the Vokey wedge only open to blog followers only. However, despite the slating the blog has got in some quarters, the GM forum is still my friend and so I'm opening it up on here too. All you have to do is guess what you think my stroke average at Royal Ascot for ALL rounds (social and competitive) will be (e.g 81.63 etc). 

Over to you and good luck


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 7, 2011)

Whats par Homer?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 7, 2011)

Are you including Matchplay games???


----------



## richart (Jan 7, 2011)

What about NR's


----------



## Imurg (Jan 7, 2011)

83.15

Don't let me down this time Martin!


----------



## Andy (Jan 7, 2011)

What size is the jumper?

Andy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2011)

Par is 70, it is only completed 18 hole rounds and so not inclusive of matchplay and the size and colour will be up to the winner to choose.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 8, 2011)

85.79

Sorry


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2011)

If you are carrying on with the lessons, practice, analysis, videos, warm ups, range sessions etc........95


If you are knocking all that lot on the head............84.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2011)

If you are carrying on with the lessons, practice, analysis, videos, warm ups, range sessions etc........95


If you are knocking all that lot on the head............84.
		
Click to expand...

That is all part of the fun Smiffy. And your definitive answer is....


----------



## Robobum (Jan 8, 2011)

84.5


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 8, 2011)

81.78


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2011)

81.78
		
Click to expand...

You don't know Homer do you?


----------



## Andy (Jan 8, 2011)

86.73

Andy


----------



## Losttheplot (Jan 8, 2011)

84.20


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 8, 2011)

87.59 how random was that,good luck Homer,good luck me


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 8, 2011)

85.89


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 8, 2011)

81.78
		
Click to expand...

You don't know Homer do you?


Click to expand...

I do seem to be guessing lower than most, every confidence in homer tho......


----------



## brendy (Jan 8, 2011)

So we have to endure this the whole way through to the end of the season?







put me down for 90.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 8, 2011)

He's going to have a GMacesque season!!

78!!

Don't let me down!!

I know where you live.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 8, 2011)

82.65


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 8, 2011)

86.5

Golfmmad.


----------



## richart (Jan 8, 2011)

87.13


----------



## Pants (Jan 8, 2011)

A question for those odd ones who may may be blog followers   , which is more interesting - the blog or this thread?


----------



## Screwback (Jan 8, 2011)

89.15


----------



## 19th (Jan 10, 2011)

85.16 - keep that head down ... OK!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2011)

Plenty of time if you want to enter and guess my 2011 stroke average and win a Vokey wedge of your choice (loft and bounce). Entries open until 31st March and anyone already entered can still change their minds.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2011)

There have been a lot of new faces on here recently and many of you may not be aware that I'm offering you a chance to win a Titlesit wedge of your choice (loft and lie). All you have to do is click on the link http://tinyurl.com/5u8464v go to the comments icon and guess what my 2011 stroke average at Royal Ascot will be. Just leave your name (or golf monthly user name) and your guess. It's free to enter and you can change your mind as many times as you like up until 31st March. Go on, what you got to lose


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2012)

Martin who won this, and what was your average ?


----------



## Captainron (Feb 4, 2012)

Going in late here. Just started following you properly, although I had been keeping an eye on it for the past few months.

83.64 is my guess.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 4, 2012)

85.19 Homer. this is the "glass half full" guess!


Chris


----------



## richart (Feb 4, 2012)

chrisd said:



			85.19 Homer. this is the "glass half full" guess!


Chris
		
Click to expand...

You are a year too late Chris, this is last years comp !!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 4, 2012)

richart said:



			You are a year too late Chris, this is last years comp !!
		
Click to expand...


I awoke from a long sleep and ....................................... it was all over


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2012)

Sorry to those who've just cottoned on. Blimey I got so much **** for trying to publicise this on here last year I'd forgotten all about it. In the end the average for the year was 88.01 and it was a very close run thing. Joe Feary from this site guessed 87.75 (out by 0.26) but it was won by a guy who entered via twitter who guessed 88.24 (0.24 difference). I've just sent him a PM message asking for his preference of loft and lie and a new Vokey wedge will be off to him soon.

I would have run somethng again this year and opened it up to fourm members only but got so much grief last year I'm not prepared to go through it again. Sorry but too many complained about it just being a self publicity for my blog (which it was - nothing for nothing in this world) but I though the prize would have been worth letting me get on with it.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 5, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Joe Feary from this site guessed 87.75 (out by 0.26) but it was won by a guy who entered via twitter who guessed 88.24 (0.24 difference). I've just sent him a PM message asking for his preference of loft and lie and a new Vokey wedge will be off to him soon.
		
Click to expand...

Any chance of a link to the Twitter winner Martin? It would be really, really nice to see who won after a lot of us had a go and to congratulate them. You don't even give it a brief mention on your blog which is a shame.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 5, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Any chance of a link to the Twitter winner Martin? It would be really, really nice to see who won after a lot of us had a go and to congratulate them. You don't even give it a brief mention on your blog which is a shame.
		
Click to expand...


Haha are you on Twitter smiffy??

Unlucky Joe feary and congratulations the mystery winner.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 5, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha are you on Twitter smiffy??
		
Click to expand...

Not yet. But I could be.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 5, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Not yet. But I could be.
		
Click to expand...



I thought you was way too cool for all this tweeting caper!


----------



## bobmac (Feb 5, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Not yet. But I could be.
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			I thought you was way too cool for all this tweeting caper!
		
Click to expand...

He just likes following Homer around.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 5, 2012)

bobmac said:



			He just likes following Homer around.  

Click to expand...

Haha a serial stalker aswell as a dodgy 2nd hand car salesman


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 5, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Any chance of a link to the Twitter winner Martin? It would be really, really nice to see who won after a lot of us had a go and to congratulate them. You don't even give it a brief mention on your blog which is a shame.
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy!!!  Are you insinuating foul play with this 'ere competition???

Do we need some form of adjudication???


----------



## richart (Feb 5, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Joe Feary from this site guessed 87.75 (out by 0.26) but it was won by a guy who entered via twitter who guessed 88.24 (0.24 difference). I've just sent him a PM message asking for his preference of loft and lie and a new Vokey wedge will be off to him soon
		
Click to expand...

Didn't Gibbo and DaveM both guess 88, which is only 0.01 off the correct answer ?


----------



## Dodger (Feb 5, 2012)

richart said:



			Didn't Gibbo and DaveM both guess 88, which is only 0.01 off the correct answer ?

Click to expand...

Homergate 2??


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 5, 2012)

richart said:



			Didn't Gibbo and DaveM both guess 88, which is only 0.01 off the correct answer ?

Click to expand...




Dodger said:



			Homergate 2??

Click to expand...

I smell a rat


----------



## Imurg (Feb 5, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			I smell a rat 

Click to expand...

Thought you got rid of it last month....?:mmm:


----------



## richart (Feb 5, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Thought you got rid of it last month....?:mmm:
		
Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 5, 2012)

richart said:



			Didn't Gibbo and DaveM both guess 88, which is only 0.01 off the correct answer ?

Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			Thought you got rid of it last month....?:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Lol, I did!  But im referring to a Dirty Rat       (mine were clean)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2012)

As I said yesterday way too fed up with all the **** that went with this and clearly continues to do so. The guy has been in touch and so I've sorted his prize out. End of thread and definitely won't be rushing to do anything similar again.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 5, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			As I said yesterday way too fed up with all the **** that went with this and clearly continues to do so. The guy has been in touch and so I've sorted his prize out. End of thread and definitely won't be rushing to do anything similar again.
		
Click to expand...

Seems a bit harsh Homer!

I assume all entries are held somewhere.  If I had guessed 88 then I'd be a bit miffed.

I didn't.  And I'm not.  Just to be clear.


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 5, 2012)

richart said:



			Didn't Gibbo and DaveM both guess 88, which is only 0.01 off the correct answer ?

Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			As I said yesterday way too fed up with all the **** that went with this and clearly continues to do so. The guy has been in touch and so I've sorted his prize out. End of thread and definitely won't be rushing to do anything similar again.
		
Click to expand...

Dont be upset about it, If knowone claims it MB I'd happily accept it for being your most loyal twitter follower.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			Seems a bit harsh Homer!

I assume all entries are held somewhere. If I had guessed 88 then I'd be a bit miffed.

I didn't. And I'm not. Just to be clear.
		
Click to expand...

Yes they all on a spreadsheet 

_*Way too fed up with all the **** that went with this and clearly continues to do so.  End of thread *_


----------



## Dodger (Feb 5, 2012)

Re count,re count,dodgy adjudicator !!:ears:


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 5, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yes they all on a spreadsheet 

_*Way too fed up with all the shit that went with this and clearly continues to do so.  End of thread *_

Click to expand...

A particularly adult response. 

Should be great at drumming up interest in your blog seeing as you were after publicity for it!


----------



## richart (Feb 5, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			All you have to do is click on the link http://tinyurl.com/5u8464v

Click to expand...

:mmm::mmm::mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 5, 2012)

I hope that nobody is thinking I was trying to start anything with my post above. I just wanted to congratulate the winner. I honestly, honestly wasn't suggesting that Walter was up to no good.......


----------



## Toad (Feb 5, 2012)

smiffy are you sure?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 6, 2012)

Toad said:








 smiffy are you sure?
		
Click to expand...


See, I knew there would be doubters.......


----------



## chris661 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hmmm, from the link to the blog it plainly shows gibbo guessing 88 dead which by my reckoning is closer than 88.24. Gibbo let us know when your wedge arrives and congratulations fella  

By the abrupt and rude way homer is dealing with this surely a phantom twitter winner wasn't picked to weasel out of actually giving a wedge up? 

P.S. who won the jumper?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 6, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Surely a phantom twitter winner wasn't picked to weasel out of actually giving a wedge up? 

Click to expand...

Who could possibly think such a thing?????
I'm shocked. And it takes a lot to shock me.


----------



## chris661 (Feb 6, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Who could possibly think such a thing?????
I'm shocked. And it takes a lot to shock me.


Click to expand...

Not me Smiffy, although some will be thinking that.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 6, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Not me Smiffy, although some will be thinking that.
		
Click to expand...

I could see why they would Chris. Going by Homers reaction. I could see why they would.


----------



## richy (Feb 6, 2012)

Something definatly isn't right here, I thought 88 was the closest number to 88  

I bet the real reason he isn't running the "competition" again is because he knows no one in their right mind would enter it again.


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 6, 2012)

Can someone call a rules official please.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 6, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			Can someone call a rules official please.
		
Click to expand...

Oh my God. What have I started!!


----------



## Dodger (Feb 6, 2012)

Back to the maths class for Homer.

Reminds me of one of those emails you get from the Spanish lottery.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 6, 2012)

I hope this doesn't rumble on for a few more days.....


----------



## Toad (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm sure it will die a death if we all stop posting on it.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 6, 2012)

Toad said:



			I'm sure it will die a death if we all stop posting on it. 






Click to expand...

Are you absolutely positive???


----------



## chrisd (Feb 6, 2012)

Are there any expenses involved?


----------



## Toad (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't doubt it for a minute.


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 6, 2012)

Toad said:



			I'm sure it will die a death if we all stop posting on it. 






Click to expand...

Yeah lets stop posting about it and it might just go away as if it never happened


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 6, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			Yeah lets stop posting about it and it might just go away as if it never happened 




 






Click to expand...

As if _*what *_never happened????


----------



## GB72 (Feb 6, 2012)

To be fair, there has not been a complaint that I have seen from the people who might have won. If neither Gibbo or DaveM have a problem then that should be the end of it. If they do have an issue then it can be dealt with between them and Homer direct.


----------



## Dodger (Feb 6, 2012)

GB72 said:



			To be fair, there has not been a complaint that I have seen from the people who might have won. If neither Gibbo or DaveM have a problem then that should be the end of it. If they do have an issue then it can be dealt with between them and Homer direct.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it is actually another member of Royal Ascot who is using his blog that's causing the confusion.....

Sure Homer will be along soon to clarify the situation.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 6, 2012)

GB72 said:



			To be fair, there has not been a complaint that I have seen from the people who might have won. If neither Gibbo or DaveM have a problem then that should be the end of it. If they do have an issue then it can be dealt with between them and Homer direct.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but that wouldn't be any fun would it?
Have you got G1BBO's or DaveM's email addresses by the way. I wanted to ask them what they are doing next Sunday.....


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 6, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Maybe it is actually another member of Royal Ascot who is using his blog that's causing the confusion...
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't it be really, really weird if it were the same guy that..........nah, we won't go there Dodge


----------



## Toad (Feb 6, 2012)

Maybe someone else signed off the spreadsheet and missed out the 2 closest entries.:ears:

To be fair GB, and I am not stirring things up but you can't run a competition and not keep accurate records to show who had entered and who was the eventual winner.
Martin very generously said he would put up a prize for the closest entry to gain publicity for his blog, now that it has gone a bit pear shaped he will have to ride out the banter and ribbing that is sure to follow.

The fact that Gibbo and DaveM have not commented is to be commended but it is good for a laugh, and all the comments/banter have been done in good taste with no one overstepping the mark.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 6, 2012)

I was not planning on modding the thread, just thought I would try and be a voice of reason. 

We all make mistakes and if the prize has been awarded to the wrong person then so be it. An explanation, an apology and an agreement with the correct winner and everybody it happy.


----------



## john0 (Feb 6, 2012)

This is the quietest that I have ever known Homer to be 

Maybe he should run bent (allegedly) competitions more often!


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 6, 2012)

Toad said:



			To be fair GB, and I am not stirring things up but you can't run a competition and not keep accurate records to show who had entered and who was the eventual winner.
Martin very generously said he would put up a prize for the closest entry to gain publicity for his blog, now that it has gone a bit pear shaped he will have to ride out the banter and ribbing that is sure to follow.
.
		
Click to expand...

Wot he said, emphasis on the word "Banter".


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 6, 2012)

GB72 said:



			We all make mistakes.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but the ones that Homer makes are classics.
I mean, I've hit a driver towards the wrong hole before. One of the courses down at Celtic Manor it was.
But that wasn't half as bad as fibbing about who won a wedge so that he didn't have to weigh out.


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 6, 2012)

Maybe one of those girls that always follows me on Twitter won it?

You know the ones, not in anway shape or form a spambot! 

PS Is this the only thread Homer won't be posting in?


----------



## Swinger (Feb 6, 2012)

richart said:



			Martin who won this, and what was your average ?
		
Click to expand...

Good memory!! You keep on impressing me Rich!

:thup:


----------



## Toad (Feb 6, 2012)

See Smiffy, I told you it would eventually go quiet.....


----------



## Dodger (Feb 6, 2012)

I hope Ofcom don't here about this.A posting embargo may be handed out as penalty for running a fraudulent competition.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 6, 2012)

Toad said:



			See Smiffy, I told you it would eventually go quiet.....

Click to expand...

You are pretty astute Geezer, I'll give you that


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2012)

Little point furnishing it with any sort of reply. Its clearly going to be disbelieved, have the p**s ripped out of it or twisted. I'll simply refer you back to my comment #52.

Please don't let it spoil your fun though


----------



## Dodger (Feb 6, 2012)

Ah so it was a dodgy cell in the spreadsheet that has caused the faux pas.:mmm:


----------



## john0 (Feb 6, 2012)

Homer, any chance of you uploading the spreadsheet on here?


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 6, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Little point furnishing it with any sort of reply. Its clearly going to be disbelieved, have the p**s ripped out of it or twisted. I'll simply refer you back to my comment #52.

Please don't let it spoil your fun though
		
Click to expand...

I thought for a minute you were away looking for a paddle up the creek.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 6, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Little point furnishing it with any sort of reply. Its clearly going to be disbelieved, have the p**s ripped out of it or twisted. I'll simply refer you back to my comment #52.

Please don't let it spoil your fun though
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry Homer but I'm really disappointed in you. Forget the grief and slating you are getting and look at the facts. You've put up a prize for a competition, you state back in your comment #52 that all entries are on a spreadsheet and you have clearly made a mistake as both DaveM and GIBBO commented on your blog and both guessed 88. To make matters worse you've now deleted the page. The fact you've not even apologised and admitted you made a mistake is unbelievable. Your integrity as far as I'm concerned has taken a battering.

You are now one follower lighter...


----------



## Swinger (Feb 6, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Little point furnishing it with any sort of reply. Its clearly going to be disbelieved, have the p**s ripped out of it or twisted. I'll simply refer you back to my comment #52.

Please don't let it spoil your fun though
		
Click to expand...

Come on mate, we are reasonable people.


----------



## Toad (Feb 6, 2012)

Martin,

I will save you the bother mate here is the top 10:

@mymate                      87
@myaunt                       88
@myuncle                     88.01
@myself                        88.02
@mybrother                   88.03
@mysister                     88.04
@me                             88.05
@anyonebut gm winner   88.06
Gibbo                             88
daveM                            88


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2012)

Tiger said:



			To make matters worse you've now deleted the page. .
		
Click to expand...


Sadly two idiots decided to put a post on there swearing. Why would I leave it up. Experience has shown that whatever I put up in terms or an apology, defence, or explanation will be ignored, twisted or ridiculed and to be honest I can't be bothered when the responses on here make it apparent no-one will pay any attention


----------



## john0 (Feb 6, 2012)

Has anyone lost this?.........


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 6, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Experience has shown that whatever I put up in terms or an apology, defence, or explanation will be ignored, twisted or ridiculed
		
Click to expand...

Experience has shown me that a lot of what you put up leaves yourself wide open to be ridiculed Homer.


----------



## Dodger (Feb 6, 2012)

More spin that a Labour MP I'll give you that Homer.

Word of advice....stop digging a hole.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 6, 2012)

May be because two people had the same right answer, that there was no clear cut winner, and so it went to the next nearest?

The only reasonable answer.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 6, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sadly two idiots decided to put a post on there swearing. Why would I leave it up. Experience has shown that whatever I put up in terms or an apology, defence, or explanation will be ignored, twisted or ridiculed and to be honest I can't be bothered when the responses on here make it apparent no-one will pay any attention
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Homer but

a) you can request to moderate comments
b) even if you switch off moderation you can delete comments and lock comments on a blog post so that people cannot place new comments on there
c) I was on there today so unless the two idiots went on there in the ten minutes between me reading the post and you deleting the post...

State the facts and let people decide for themselves. You've instead opted to take umbridge at the fact you have been challenged on a quite glaring discrepancy. I'll say nowt else on the matter, and you probably don't care about my opinion anyway, but I'm not impressed :angry:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 6, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			May be because two people had the same right answer, that there was no clear cut winner, and so it went to the next nearest?

The only reasonable answer.
		
Click to expand...

Jackanory, Jackanory, Jackanory


----------



## Pants (Feb 6, 2012)

"...whatever I put up in terms or an apology, defence, or explanation will be ignored, twisted or ridiculed.."

Just read through the thread again and can't find any of the above.



As an aside, I wonder if he hit 50 followers - whatever that might mean.

"Please bear in mind that once I hit 50 followers I'll be making a Â£100 donation to Help for Heroes so there is a good incentive to join"​


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 6, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Experience has shown that whatever I put up in terms or an apology, defence, or explanation will be ignored, twisted or ridiculed
		
Click to expand...

Where you getting this from old chap?

Surely all that has happened is that people have asked (in my opinion) questions that are completely justified.

It is more the fact that you aren't responding that is causing the ongoing comments.....

I sincerely hope none of your blog followers read this or you may find your audience dwindling.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Feb 6, 2012)

Homer I have no axe to grind as I wasn't around when this comp started.

I look in on your blog from time to time and you come across as a diligent, enthusiastic golfer and blogger. 

Please don't throw away the goodwill and following it has built up now. Just front up old chap and be done with it. 

There is a bit of banter on here, sure, but the question they are asking seems pretty resonable. Ie, who actually won?


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## chris661 (Feb 6, 2012)

Naybrains said:








Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			Homer I have no axe to grind as I wasn't around when this comp started.

I look in on your blog from time to time and you come across as a diligent, enthusiastic golfer and blogger. 

Please don't throw away the goodwill and following it has built up now. Just front up old chap and be done with it. 

There is a bit of banter on here, sure, but the question they are asking seems pretty resonable. Ie, who actually won?[/QUOTE

What he said....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't worry guesses are still on this link, and there is no swearing for those of a delicate disposition. Lucky I found it again.:mmm:

See post 55


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Feb 6, 2012)

Homer is lucky Esther Ranzen and That's Life! is now defunct, I'd be sending them a linky.

Dodgy stuff Homer, own up to your error and take it on the chin.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 6, 2012)

richart said:



			Don't worry guesses are still on this link, and there is no swearing for those of a delicate disposition. Lucky I found it again.:mmm:

See post 55
		
Click to expand...


Sherlock Holmes lives !!!!


Chris


----------



## john0 (Feb 6, 2012)

Maybe when Homer did his original calculations the average came out as 88.01, but then he remembered shooting a round of 147 during his week of no swing changes which then increased the average thereby resulting in the mystery twit winning the prize?


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Sherlock Holmes lives !!!!


Chris
		
Click to expand...

More Miss Marple.


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 6, 2012)

Poirot is on the case.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry, I've lost the plot here - can I have a guess or not?


If I can my guess is 88

If I cant my guess is still 88


Chris


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 6, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Sorry, I've lost the plot here - can I have a guess or not?


If I can my guess is 88

If I cant my guess is still 88

Chris
		
Click to expand...

You'll lose! Don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Sorry, I've lost the plot here - can I have a guess or not?


If I can my guess is 88

If I cant my guess is still 88


Chris
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately the correct answer is 88.01, so you still lose.:ears:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 6, 2012)

richart said:



			Unfortunately the correct answer is 88.01, so you still lose.:ears:
		
Click to expand...


Was I close?


Chris


----------



## john0 (Feb 6, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Was I close?


Chris
		
Click to expand...

You were the closest, but unfortunately in this competition that doesnt win you anything


----------



## chrisd (Feb 6, 2012)

john0 said:



			You were the closest, but unfortunately in this competition that doesnt win you anything
		
Click to expand...




I've never been lucky!


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 6, 2012)

john0 said:



			You were the closest, but unfortunately in this competition that doesnt win you anything
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find "someone" has won!

Nobody has ever heard of them and they didn't guess correctly.

But they did "win"!


----------



## DCB (Feb 6, 2012)

This should *help*


----------



## chris661 (Feb 6, 2012)

DCB said:



			This should *help*

Click to expand...

It's not that deep yet although it soon will be


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 6, 2012)

Look what's just arrived, Thanks Homer x


----------



## Toad (Feb 6, 2012)

That wedge is not new, you were robbed.:rofl:


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 6, 2012)

Can someone at Gm check Homers score card for St Pierre,im sure i beat him.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 6, 2012)

Smiffy... stop picking on Homer,.... he'll put you on ignore if you're not careful 




Did I win?  Where's my guess? How many wedges you got Homer? I was quietly confident (in a 'glass half full' kind of way) that I was going to win this


----------



## GB72 (Feb 6, 2012)

Pants said:



			"...whatever I put up in terms or an apology, defence, or explanation will be ignored, twisted or ridiculed.."

Just read through the thread again and can't find any of the above.



As an aside, I wonder if he hit 50 followers - whatever that might mean.

"Please bear in mind that once I hit 50 followers I'll be making a Â£100 donation to Help for Heroes so there is a good incentive to join"​

Click to expand...

If I was looking at the right section last night on the blog, the counter on the bottom right, which I gues was followers, was on 58.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 6, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Smiffy... stop picking on Homer
		
Click to expand...

I am not picking on Homer James.
I just wanted to congratulate the winner of the wonderful Vokey wedge. Where's the harm in that???
The last thing I wanted to do was create _*this*_ monster.
Why doesn't anybody believe me????
I feel just like the boy that cried wolf.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 6, 2012)

I must say a lot of respect must be shown to the 2 forummers that have been robbed of there prize by some dodgy accounting . Fantasy Island strikes again ,Boss Boss the Excel Cell is missing, ah no one on the Forum will remember about the Invisible wedge.

MAN UP ,COME CLEAN AND DO THE RIGHT THING AND GIVE THEM THERE PRIZE, AND GAIN SOME REPECT BACK ON HERE.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 6, 2012)

Please, please, please don't close this thread. It's the funniest thing I've heard since my gran caught her left tit in the mangle.


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 6, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Please, please, please don't close this thread. It's the funniest thing I've heard since my gran caught her left tit in the mangle.
		
Click to expand...

Ohh yesss, priceless!!! My wife's just scowled at me pissing myself at my phone while she cooks the tea.:rofl:


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Please, please, please don't close this thread. It's the funniest thing I've heard since my gran caught her left tit in the mangle.
		
Click to expand...

I feel dreadful for asking who the winner was now. Homergate 2 will be blamed on me.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 6, 2012)

richart said:



			I feel dreadful for asking who the winner was now. Homergate 2 will be blamed on me.

Click to expand...

Not at all Rich, Old Homer Snake Hips must have thought he dodged another bullet by people forgetting


----------



## ADB (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2012)

Right I'm saying this once and once only. I've not responded as I've been in work today and not had access to the spreadsheet on my PC at home. Yes I've fu***ed up. What I've done is try and be too smart for my own good and get entries via the forum, twitter, facebook and from members of my club directly. What I didn't do is correlate all of those into the spreadsheet and I missed out a number of those that entered via the blog.

There were two winners Gibbo and DaveM. I've already given the wedge to the guy I thought had won. I'm not going to fork out for another two wedges but what I am prepared to do is send out a dozen Bridgestone B330 RXS to both Gibbo and Dave if they are prepared to send me their address via PM.

I'm not prepared to divulge the winner as he is a friend of mine who I converse with via Twitter and I'm certain if I give out the name then at least one on here is bound to try and search for him and hassle him about it. That's all I am prepared to say as I think some of the reactions have proved that people won't let it lie.

Yes I screwed up and I hope Gibbo and Dave will accept the balls as some form of recompense. I doubt very much this will be anywhere near enough for the majority but tough as thats all I'm prepared to say and do. Its the same old names having an afternoon of fun and I'm sure this will actually only add fuel to the fire but I have held my hands up offered an explanation and compensation to the winners but why let that get in the frolics


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 6, 2012)

I reckon it's the small claims court for this baby now.

The two forummites only have about 4,000 witnesses so they stand a good chance of winning.

Mind you, who would get 'custody' of the wedge??  

Homer, dear boy, you'll be requiring Bob Mattingburg.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 6, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Right I'm saying this once and once only. I've not responded as I've been in work today and not had access to the spreadsheet on my PC at home. Yes I've fu***ed up. What I've done is try and be too smart for my own good and get entries via the forum, twitter, facebook and from members of my club directly. What I didn't do is correlate all of those into the spreadsheet and I missed out a number of those that entered via the blog.

There were two winners Gibbo and DaveM. I've already given the wedge to the guy I thought had won. I'm not going to fork out for another two wedges but what I am prepared to do is send out a dozen Bridgestone B330 RXS to both Gibbo and Dave if they are prepared to send me their address via PM.

I'm not prepared to divulge the winner as he is a friend of mine who I converse with via Twitter and I'm certain if I give out the name then at least one on here is bound to try and search for him and hassle him about it. That's all I am prepared to say as I think some of the reactions have proved that people won't let it lie.

Yes I screwed up and I hope Gibbo and Dave will accept the balls as some form of recompense. I doubt very much this will be anywhere near enough for the majority but tough as thats all I'm prepared to say and do. Its the same old names having an afternoon of fun and I'm sure this will actually only add fuel to the fire but I have held my hands up offered an explanation and compensation to the winners but why let that get in the frolics
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Homer, I think the teasing was because you probably not very good at covering your tracks so well done for the update.

For what its worth good enough for me and Im sure others who know you better will be along to continue the banter....


----------



## JustOne (Feb 6, 2012)

Is that Homergate 2.0 over with now?

When's 3 starting? :mmm:


----------



## chris661 (Feb 6, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sadly two idiots decided to put a post on there swearing. Why would I leave it up. Experience has shown that whatever I put up in terms or an apology, defence, or explanation will be ignored, twisted or ridiculed and to be honest I can't be bothered when the responses on here make it apparent no-one will pay any attention
		
Click to expand...

So only 4 hours ago you were going to offer nothing, now as there is no way out you are chucking them a dozen balls? If the "guy" is a close friend he will understand about the mix up then you could have a tie break question between them. Would be a good way to save some face I think.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 6, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It was won by a guy who entered via twitter who guessed 88.24 (0.24 difference). I've just sent him a PM message asking for his preference of loft and lie and a new Vokey wedge will be off to him soon.
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			I've already given the wedge to the guy I thought had won.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell Martin. That was quick!! 9.00pm on Saturday night you didn't even know what his preference was for loft or lie. Now despite being at work all day today you've managed to give him his wedge!
Bearing in mind the snow we had yesterday, you must have had a busy old day scouring all the golf shops around your way finding the right combination. I take my hat off to you. You really can work miracles.
Unless, as Richart suggests, it's all a load of bollocks


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Bloody hell Martin. That was quick!! 9.00pm on Saturday night you didn't even know what his preference was for loft or lie. Now despite being at work all day today you've managed to give him his wedge!
Bearing in mind the snow we had yesterday, you must have had a busy old day scouring all the golf shops around your way finding the right combination. I take my hat off to you. You really can work miracles.
Unless, as Richart suggests, it's all a load of bollocks


Click to expand...

As I said mid afternoon and reiterated just now whatever I did to explain and resolve this would be used to fan the flames. He has the wedge and thats the end. If Gibbo and Dave want to accept the balls as an apology then fine but I've said my piece. Take it or leave it


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 6, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Take it or leave it
		
Click to expand...

I'll leave it Homer. It's a crock of shit. There is absolutely no way on Gods green earth that if you didn't even know what loft and lie the guy wanted at 9.00pm two days ago, he would now have his hands on a new vokey wedge, bearing in mind you have been at work all day today.
You've been caught out again.
Sorry mate.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2012)

You've had your explanation, you've seen my offer of recompense and quite frankly I don't give XXXX what you think from here. I've done what you asked and explained the mistake. Of course not good enough for Smiffy Chris et al but then I knew that before I hit send. Take it and read into it however you want


----------



## Dodger (Feb 6, 2012)

I too was wondering how you managed to get the loft,lie etc and present him with in in such a short period of time....maybe the Titleist van was parked outside Homer hoose last night?

More lies than Craig Whyte and that takes some doing.

Not that I think it will faze you but any respect is lost for you by a good few on here after this.


----------



## Toad (Feb 6, 2012)

Ended as I expected Martin, some lame excuse for not seeing the answers despite you being on your site almost every day, it's not like you got 100's of posts and missed a couple, from what I saw you had 20-30 at the very most.


----------



## richy (Feb 6, 2012)

I wonder if this thread will get a mention in the forum section of the next mag?

Tiger I'm looking at you!


----------



## richy (Feb 6, 2012)

Anyone else fancy a slice???


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Unless, as Richart suggests, it's all a load of bollocks


Click to expand...

I would like to disassociate myself with that remark. I actually said it was a load of balls.


----------



## Andy (Feb 6, 2012)

Hahahahaha


----------



## SyR (Feb 6, 2012)

I guess the best way to resolve this scandal seeing as the 'winner' wants to stay anonymous, is to post a copy of the receipt for the wedge proving that it had been bought (and bought on Sunday).


----------



## chris661 (Feb 6, 2012)

Come clean and gain a bit of respectability homer. 

I still want to know, who won the jumper? another phantom twitter user??


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You've had your explanation, you've seen my offer of recompense and quite frankly I don't give XXXX what you think from here. I've done what you asked and explained the mistake. Of course not good enough for Smiffy Chris et al but then I knew that before I hit send. Take it and read into it however you want
		
Click to expand...




chris661 said:



			Come clean and gain a bit of respectability homer. 

I still want to know, who won the jumper? another phantom twitter user??
		
Click to expand...

There was no jumper competition - decided after the first one and the crap at the time it weren't worth the effort. As for everything else - read the quote above


----------



## Pants (Feb 6, 2012)

GB72 said:



			If I was looking at the right section last night on the blog, the counter on the bottom right, which I gues was followers, was on 58.
		
Click to expand...

Ah good.  At least H4H have come out of this debacle with Â£100 + tax rebate then.

Haven't they?  :clap::clap:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 7, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			not good enough for Smiffy Chris et al but then I knew that before I hit send. Take it and read into it however you want
		
Click to expand...


Can you clarify which "chris" you are referring to as I havn't posted anything derogatory about you or your competition. I have posted a few "light hearted" bits of banter.



Chris


----------



## chris661 (Feb 7, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Can you clarify which "chris" you are referring to as I havn't posted anything derogatory about you or your competition. I have posted a few "light hearted" bits of banter.



Chris
		
Click to expand...

I would imagine its me for having the cheek to ask a few questions.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 7, 2012)

chris661 said:



			I would imagine its me for having the cheek to ask a few questions.
		
Click to expand...


You swine Chris, how dare you impune the integrity of a forum member, this isn't the House of Commons you know!!     


A different Chris


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 7, 2012)

Not bad for 3rd place!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 7, 2012)

Lord Lucan said:



View attachment 728


Not bad for 3rd place!
		
Click to expand...

Will be in the For Sale section soon!


----------



## chris661 (Feb 7, 2012)

Lord Lucan said:



			Will be in the For Sale section soon!
		
Click to expand...

Naughty Boy!


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 7, 2012)

Lord Lucan said:



View attachment 728


Not bad for 3rd place!
		
Click to expand...




Lord Lucan said:



			Will be in the For Sale section soon!
		
Click to expand...

We have a new boy/girl!!!
Welcome....... get into the lounge and give us an intro.


----------



## richart (Feb 7, 2012)

Is that Lord 'Smiffy' Lucan ? No doubt Shergar will be on next claiming the jumper.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 7, 2012)

richart said:



			Is that Lord 'Smiffy' Lucan ? No doubt Shergar will be on next claiming the jumper.

Click to expand...

 
No it's Homer that should be wearing the Horsehair shirt !!!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm really, really glad to see that this thread is calming down now. It was getting a little out of hand. That Richart is a really naughty boy stirring it up the way he did.....


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 7, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I'm really, really glad to see that this thread is calming down now. It was getting a little out of hand. That Richart is a really naughty boy stirring it up the way he did.....


Click to expand...

Yeah - and that 'Chris'.......


----------



## User20205 (Feb 7, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I'm really, really glad to see that this thread is calming down now. It was getting a little out of hand. That Richart is a really naughty boy stirring it up the way he did.....


Click to expand...

Calming down my A***. Maybe instead of singles matchplay you & your mate Lord Lucan could play Homer and his imaginary Twitter friend at  foursomes. 

I can't for the life of me think what prize the winners should get..... any ideas ???


----------



## JustOne (Feb 7, 2012)

therod said:



			you & your mate Lord Lucan could play Homer and his imaginary Twitter friend
		
Click to expand...

^
^
Quality!


----------



## richart (Feb 7, 2012)

Lord Lucan said:



View attachment 728


Not bad for 3rd place!
		
Click to expand...

See Smiffy your doubts were unfounded. Be a good boy and issue one of your a nice apologies.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 7, 2012)

richart said:



			See Smiffy your doubts were unfounded. Be a good boy and issue one of your a nice apologies.
		
Click to expand...

Up yours, you tart
:cheers:


----------



## JustOne (Feb 7, 2012)

You're both nasty horrible arrogant men who are clearly picking on a poor innocent #cough#, that's an attitude I can't abide so I'm putting you both on ignore (as it seems popular)......











OK... you're both back off ignore now as I missed you


----------



## Dodger (Feb 7, 2012)

I think a nice picture of the 'twitter follower' for the next mag would be good,I am sure if Homer wants to offer me a dozen Pro v's I could find a Vokey wedge from our Pro Shop and have said photo taken....:ears:


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 7, 2012)

Dodger said:



			I think a nice picture of the 'twitter follower' for the next mag would be good,I am sure if Homer wants to offer me a dozen Pro v's I could find a Vokey wedge from our Pro Shop and have said photo taken....:ears:
		
Click to expand...

How would you know what loft and lie the 'winner' would want??? :smirk:


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 7, 2012)

Haha homer you've been stitched up like a kipper here old pal, and to be honest  after the last homergate I thought you'd have learnt to keep your mouth shut. Obviously not!

Bad form imo


----------



## SyR (Feb 7, 2012)

I've lost all respect for you Homer. I can't understand why you refuse to offer any proof or reassurance that the contest was above board and a prize was bought and delivered. If it was then you can easily resolve the confusion. 

Your attitude on this thread has been appalling, you can't just dismiss valid concerns and doubts about who won. Fair enough if the guy wants to stay anonymous but there are other ways to clear this up. 

Given the chaotic way the result has unfolded, it's your responsibility to reassure the forum, not ours to trust you.

I think you should have a good long hard look at your posts and how your carried yourself on this thread.

Also some clarity about the donation to H4H wouldn't go amiss too.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 7, 2012)

SyR said:



			I've lost all respect for you Homer.


Also some clarity about the donation to H4H wouldn't go amiss too.
		
Click to expand...


Would you believe what he says now after reading his responses to this thread?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 7, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			after the last homergate
		
Click to expand...

  what was the last homergate??????  I feel like I have missed something?


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 7, 2012)

Scouser said:



			what was the last homergate??????  I feel like I have missed something?
		
Click to expand...

The first rule of Homergate is......


----------



## Scouser (Feb 7, 2012)

forefortheday said:



			The first rule of Homergate is......
		
Click to expand...

Its not fight club!!! talk about homergate I am a paid up member of the forum and I have missed something!


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 7, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Its not fight club!!! talk about homergate I am a paid up member of the forum and I have missed something!
		
Click to expand...

It was before you joined........tell you Friday!


----------



## Scouser (Feb 7, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			It was before you joined........tell you Friday! 

Click to expand...


At least we can laugh about that instead of my golf .....


----------



## Tiger (Feb 7, 2012)

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?11422-Fun-Police :angry:


----------



## Dodger (Feb 7, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Its not fight club!!! talk about homergate I am a paid up member of the forum and I have missed something!
		
Click to expand...

Just another pile of keech that Homer got outed for.He dug a hole that he couldn't escape from despite it appearing from his posts that he was actually starting to believe his own porky's....sound familiar now Scouser?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 7, 2012)

Tiger said:



http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?11422-Fun-Police :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmm I saw howdidido mentioned I am guessing it was a problem with a score....oh well I have miscounted by the odd one or two ...........





Dodger said:



			Just another pile of keech that Homer got outed for.He dug a hole that he couldn't escape from despite it appearing from his posts that he was actually starting to believe his own porky's....sound familiar now Scouser?
		
Click to expand...

Dodger that could relate to almost any one on here :ears:


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 7, 2012)

Feck sake Dodger, I was trying to stay out of this one, although have followed it much to my amusement, and here you go putting up a link to old post I started ages ago giving out about a thread been pulled where Homer was caught telling tales. 

For what its worth I can't believe some of the stuff you have said on this post Homer, although come to think of it I can...


----------



## Pants (Feb 7, 2012)

Just a quick extract from Sept 2009...

"Homergate​really got me down. Not for the accusations as I could see their original point but for the level of petty and snidey (at best) remarks. Once I had the answer (Sunday am) I would have been happy to share it but as most on here were only interested in petty point scoring and didn't want the truth to get in the way of a good opportunity to have a pop a the so called "forum king" there seemed little point putting it up for public consumption where it would have been ignored, denied and no doubt further accusations of lying and deception would have followed. "​
Sound familiar? ​


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 7, 2012)

Tiger said:



http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?11422-Fun-Police :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Read through it but lost the will to live,  looks like a case of Homer tripped himself up telling porkys .


----------



## GB72 (Feb 7, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			Read through it but lost the will to live,  looks like a case of Homer tripped himself up telling porkys .
		
Click to expand...

Nice to see that the Mods were as popular then as they are now.


----------



## Dodger (Feb 7, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Feck sake Dodger, I was trying to stay out of this one, although have followed it much to my amusement, and here you go putting up a link to old post I started ages ago giving out about a thread been pulled where Homer was caught telling tales. 

For what its worth I can't believe some of the stuff you have said on this post Homer, although come to think of it I can...
		
Click to expand...

No me putting up the old thread links guvnor!:smirk:


----------



## Yerman (Feb 7, 2012)

I missed all the fun, someone who wasn't expecting it got a wedgie, two people who weren't expecting one didn't. Homer go his knickers in a twist (again) and Smiffy gave it a good stir, and Dodger gave some positive advice but it quickly wore off.... better than a Jeffrey Archer.:clap:


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, I'm shocked and saddened by the whole thing.  I mean, if you can't believe an ex-assistant pro then who can you believe? :rofl:


----------



## Yerman (Feb 7, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Well, I'm shocked and saddened by the whole thing.  I mean, if you can't believe an ex-assistant pro then who can you believe? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


....Jeffrey Archer?


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 7, 2012)

Really has made me chuckle this.  Love it when somebody gets caught out being an utter tool.

He almost could have pulled it back with the apology and dishing out some balls and then lied AGAIN about the wedge!!

You couldn't make it up.

Can't wait for Homer to comment on an etiquette/behaviour/fairness thread


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry Dodger, another case of mistaken identity! Tiger it's all your fault ;-)


----------



## GB72 (Feb 7, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			You couldn't make it up.

Can't wait for Homer to comment on an etiquette/behaviour/fairness thread 

Click to expand...

Quite funny that he has commented on a thread asking about the benefits of Vokey wedges


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 7, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Quite funny that he has commented on a thread asking about the benefits of Vokey wedges
		
Click to expand...

Just saw that myself.

Someone (naybrains?) put in a blinding response about "Homer's mate knowing about them" :thup:

Really did make me laugh........


----------



## Scouser (Feb 7, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Well, I'm shocked and saddened by the whole thing.  I mean, if you can't believe an ex-assistant pro then who can you believe? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Wait for a his comment on the ball flight laws ....apparently you will never ever ever ever ever hit the tree......if you hit out sideways! .......

No wait thats true ............


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 8, 2012)

Yerman said:



			I missed all the fun, someone who wasn't expecting it got a wedgie, two people who weren't expecting one didn't. Homer go his knickers in a twist (again) and Smiffy gave it a good stir, and Dodger gave some positive advice but it quickly wore off.... better than a Jeffrey Archer.:clap:
		
Click to expand...

I did _*not*_ give it a "good stir".

I went in there with a blender


----------



## chris661 (Feb 8, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			Read through it but lost the will to live,  looks like a case of Homer tripped himself up telling porkys .
		
Click to expand...

AGAIN! Same old response though when he gets found out though eh?


----------



## chris661 (Feb 8, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I did _*not*_ give it a "good stir".

I went in there with a blender



Click to expand...

More like a cement mixer


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 8, 2012)

chris661 said:



			More like a cement mixer  

Click to expand...

One tries


----------



## chris661 (Feb 8, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			One tries


Click to expand...

I did think you failed a bit here. Nowhere near your usual standard of mixing :rofl:


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh dear.


----------



## chris661 (Feb 8, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Oh dear.
		
Click to expand...

 again!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Damn... I thought this would have died down whilst I was at the Black Keys gig in Manchester last night.. Looks like I was wrong...

I have nothing to add, I just felt a bit left out cos everyone else was posting on this thread.. Naughty Homer, Naughty Smiffy, Naughty everyone really....Ahhh, I feel better now...

Did I mention I went watching the Black Keys last night...Abso-feckin-lootly awesome...


----------



## chrisd (Feb 8, 2012)

I am glad this nonsense is finally dying away .......... oh sod it, now it's at the top again!  




Chris


----------



## User20205 (Feb 8, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I am glad this nonsense is finally dying away .......... oh sod it, now it's at the top again!  




Chris
		
Click to expand...



Yep I can't believe you guys are still giving Homer a bad time. 


It's about time this was dropped. All he was trying to do the right thing and is just misunderstood. Where is your respect for a man with 25,000 forum posts. He is the glue that holds this forum together 





......


----------



## Iaing (Feb 8, 2012)

Can anyone please tell me how to unfollow Homer's blog now the link doesn't work?

I only followed the blog in the first place because he promised to donate money to HFH.

A pretty bad show if the donation wasn't made !!:angry:


----------



## Pants (Feb 8, 2012)

As he had allegedly "forgotten" all about this offer of a Vokey wedge and a jumper for the competition, and the Â£100 donation to H4H if he got more than 50 followers on his blog, then I'm sure that it must have slipped his mind to make the donation (although he has now been reminded a few times in the last few days).

Surely, once it had been brought to his attention, then the easiest way to show us that he is a man of his word would have been to immediately make the contribution on Rickg's H4H site.  Nothing there last time I looked apart from his Â£25 donation/entry for this year's event at Blackmoor.  Wonder if he will turn up, or find an excuse to cry off?

btw.  Sorry, but I can't help you about unsubscribing to his blog thingy.  Can't you just ignore or something?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 9, 2012)

therod said:



			He is the glue that holds this forum together 
......
		
Click to expand...

Why am I thinking "IKEA?"
:mmm:


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 9, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Why am I thinking "IKEA?"
:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Because you fancy a hot dog?
Because you run out of pencils?


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 9, 2012)

Good to see this one still rumbling on, this one's a keeper.  (like homer's jumper vokey & cheque)


----------



## SyR (Feb 9, 2012)

Pants said:



			As he had allegedly "forgotten" all about this offer of a Vokey wedge and a jumper for the competition, and the Â£100 donation to H4H if he got more than 50 followers on his blog, then I'm sure that it must have slipped his mind to make the donation (although he has now been reminded a few times in the last few days).

Surely, once it had been brought to his attention, then the easiest way to show us that he is a man of his word would have been to immediately make the contribution on Rickg's H4H site.  Nothing there last time I looked apart from his Â£25 donation/entry for this year's event at Blackmoor.  Wonder if he will turn up, or find an excuse to cry off?

btw.  Sorry, but I can't help you about unsubscribing to his blog thingy.  Can't you just ignore or something?
		
Click to expand...

I think he's also forgotten about this thread...


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 9, 2012)

SyR said:



			I think he's also forgotten about this thread...
		
Click to expand...

I seriously doubt that!

So Homer, have you made a donation to H4H or not?


----------



## User20205 (Feb 9, 2012)

forefortheday said:



			I seriously doubt that!

So Homer, have you made a donation to H4H or not?
		
Click to expand...

He's not playing !! (just watching from the sideline) 

He is however missing a trick, if he had replied he could be on 30k posts by now. 


How far are you prepared to go to provoke a reaction?

 It is a valid concern though. I only followed his blog (briefly) on the promise of a donation to HTH. I would be disapointed if the donation was never made.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 9, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Because you fancy *MEAT BALLS*

Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## Monty_Brown (Feb 9, 2012)

therod said:



			He's not playing !! (just watching from the sideline) 

.
		
Click to expand...

The Who's Online function on this forum platform really is marvellous. You can see *exactly* which thread a user is viewing at any given time


----------



## bobmac (Feb 9, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			The Who's Online function on this forum platform really is marvellous. You can see *exactly* which thread a user is viewing at any given time 

Click to expand...

Except those who are on "invisible"


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			The Who's Online function on this forum platform really is marvellous. You can see *exactly* which thread a user is viewing at any given time 

Click to expand...

Not sure what you are implying  Good function isn't it ?


----------



## Monty_Brown (Feb 9, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Except those who are on "invisible"   

Click to expand...

Has someone got an Invisibility Cloak?


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			Has someone got an Invisibility Cloak?
		
Click to expand...

Who said that ?


----------



## chris661 (Feb 9, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Except those who are on "invisible"   

Click to expand...




Monty_Brown said:



			Has someone got an Invisibility Cloak?
		
Click to expand...

Not really


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 9, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			Has someone got an Invisibility Cloak?
		
Click to expand...

More chance of one of them than a stylish golf jumper


----------



## rosecott (Feb 9, 2012)

I originally ignored this thread as the title looked pretty boring. However it started snowing again about an hour ago and I'm so desperate I'll read anything - well almost. I gave up after a couple of pages and went back to looking out the window at the snow. Could somebody please summarise the thread for me?


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 9, 2012)

rosecott said:



			I originally ignored this thread as the title looked pretty boring. However it started snowing again about an hour ago and I'm so desperate I'll read anything - well almost. I gave up after a couple of pages and went back to looking out the window at the snow. Could somebody please summarise the thread for me?
		
Click to expand...

No... If something is worth knowing, then its worth working hard to gain that knowledge.. So read the effin thread...:whoo:


----------



## Swinger (Feb 9, 2012)

rosecott said:



			I originally ignored this thread as the title looked pretty boring. However it started snowing again about an hour ago and I'm so desperate I'll read anything - well almost. I gave up after a couple of pages and went back to looking out the window at the snow. Could somebody please summarise the thread for me?
		
Click to expand...

We are all just congratulating the mysterious 3rd place winner of homers 'guess my scoring ave' comp from last year. He has a nice wedge at home for his troubles. 

Well done him.
He has a lovely new jumper too.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 9, 2012)

Swinger said:



			We are all just congratulating the mysterious 3rd place winner of homers 'guess my scoring ave' comp from last year. He has a nice wedge at home for his troubles. 

Well done him.
He has a lovely new jumper too.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I missed the bit were he became the third place winner.... i know Homer is balls .....sorry my mistake offered up balls to the other 2 on here but is it official now?


----------



## User20205 (Feb 9, 2012)

rosecott said:



			Could somebody please summarise the thread for me?
		
Click to expand...

Usually I would say no, read the thread :ears:

But in this case..... Homer got caught with his pants down by Smiffy and we are all taking it in turns to spank his bare behind. metaphorically speaking


----------



## Swinger (Feb 9, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Sorry I missed the bit were he became the third place winner.... i know Homer is balls .....sorry my mistake offered up balls to the other 2 on here but is it official now?
		
Click to expand...

Homer thought he was the winner so sent him the 'wedge' then Richart checked the blog replies and found that two of our own forum members had finished joint 1st instead. It was too late though as a wegde had alread been sent to somebody, somewhere.


----------



## SyR (Feb 9, 2012)

forefortheday said:



			I seriously doubt that!

So Homer, have you made a donation to H4H or not?
		
Click to expand...

Given he's been forgetting a lot lately, it's possible he's forgotten this thread!


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Homer thought he was the winner so sent him the 'wedge' then Richart checked the blog replies and found that two of our own forum members had finished joint 1st instead. It was too late though as a wegde had alread been sent to somebody, somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

I was only trying to be helpful, and save Homer sending a wedge to the wrong person.:mmm:


----------



## Swinger (Feb 9, 2012)

richart said:



			I was only trying to be helpful, and save Homer sending a wedge to the wrong person.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't insinuating anthing else Rich!!

:thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 9, 2012)

therod said:



			Usually I would say no, read the thread :ears:

But in this case..... Homer got caught with his pants down by Smiffy and we are all taking it in turns to spank his bare behind. metaphorically speaking
		
Click to expand...


I think I leaked a little reading this, maybe I am ready for pings after all


----------



## chrisd (Feb 9, 2012)

richart said:



			I was only trying to be helpful, and save Homer sending a wedge to the wrong person.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...


Anyone could be the wrong person cos the right person didn't get it - I think!


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Anyone could be the wrong person cos the right person didn't get it - I think! 

Click to expand...

Well that cleared that up.:whoo:


----------



## Pants (Feb 9, 2012)

SyR said:



			Given he's been forgetting a lot lately, it's possible he's forgotten this thread! 




Click to expand...

Absolutely no chance.  He was reading it earlier this afternoon.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 9, 2012)

richart said:



			I was only trying to be helpful, and save Homer sending a wedge to the wrong person.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

This is a friendly, helpful forum because Smiffy also wanted the winner's twitter address so he could personally send him congratulations. A heart of gold.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			This is a friendly, helpful forum because Smiffy also wanted the winner's twitter address so he could personally send him congratulations. A heart of gold.

Click to expand...

I am so glad that you saw the real reason why I made my initial enquiry.
Others, unfortunately, have seen fit to question my motives over this and are making me out to be a naughty boy. 
Nothing could be further from the truth....


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 10, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I am so glad that you saw the real reason why I made my initial enquiry.
Others, unfortunately, have seen fit to question my motives over this and are making me out to be a naughty boy. 
Nothing could be further from the truth....


Click to expand...

Haha unfortunately smiffy your reputation goes before you!

If you was a regular tweeter I'd disagree but you're way too smart for Twitter


----------



## Dodger (Feb 10, 2012)

It appears if one closes his ears and eyes things will go away and no questions will need to be answered.....


----------



## chris661 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dodger said:



			It appears if one closes his ears and eyes things will go away and no questions will need to be answered.....
		
Click to expand...

It would certainly seem to be the case that if you just ignore it, it will go away


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 10, 2012)

chris661 said:



			It would certainly seem to be the case that if you just ignore it, it will go away  

Click to expand...

I think a namechange to Walter Mitty is in order!


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Just my humble opinon guys ... i have my hard hat on for the flack that will undoubtly be coming my way .. but i think this horse is dead & the need for flogging it has long since run its course ...   guess alot wont agree just giving a different view/ opinion on it ..


----------



## john0 (Feb 10, 2012)

Do you think Homer might get a bit of stick at the next Forum meet he goes to? I will be severely disappointed in my fellow forumers if he doesnt!


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 10, 2012)

john0 said:



			Do you think Homer might get a bit of stick at the next Forum meet he goes to? I will be severely disappointed in my fellow forumers if he doesnt! 






Click to expand...

Yep id be suprised if he doesnt .. but with same verosity & lenght ?? would hope not


----------



## User20205 (Feb 10, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Just my humble opinon guys ... i have my hard hat on for the flack that will undoubtly be coming my way .. but i think this horse is dead & the need for flogging it has long since run its course ...   guess alot wont agree just giving a different view/ opinion on it ..
		
Click to expand...


BOOOOO








It's not over until Homer publically flagellates himself and admits he's been a very naughty boy !!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 10, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Just my humble opinon guys ... i have my hard hat on for the flack that will undoubtly be coming my way .. but i think this horse is dead & the need for flogging it has long since run its course ... guess alot wont agree just giving a different view/ opinion on it ..
		
Click to expand...

Well I think a good vet could get it going again.


----------



## john0 (Feb 10, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Just my humble opinon guys ... i have my hard hat on for the flack that will undoubtly be coming my way .. but i think this horse is dead & the need for flogging it has long since run its course ...   guess alot wont agree just giving a different view/ opinion on it ..
		
Click to expand...

Blade your not the mystery twitterer are you?


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 10, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			. Yes I've fu***ed up. What I've done is try and be too smart for my own good and get entries via the forum, twitter, facebook and from members of my club directly. What I didn't do is correlate all of those into the spreadsheet and I missed out a number of those that entered via the blog.

There were two winners Gibbo and DaveM. I've already given the wedge to the guy I thought had won. I'm not going to fork out for another two wedges but what I am prepared to do is send out a dozen Bridgestone B330 RXS to both Gibbo and Dave if they are prepared to send me their address via PM.


Yes I screwed up and I hope Gibbo and Dave will accept the balls as some form of recompense. I doubt very much this will be anywhere near enough for the majority but tough as thats all I'm prepared to say and do. Its the same old names having an afternoon of fun and I'm sure this will actually only add fuel to the fire but I have held my hands up offered an explanation and compensation to the winners but why let that get in the frolics
		
Click to expand...




therod said:



			BOOOOO








It's not over until Homer publically flagellates himself and admits he's been a very naughty boy !!
		
Click to expand...

Again just my opinion , not trying to pee anyone off or anything


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 10, 2012)

john0 said:



			Blade your not the mystery twitterer are you? 






Click to expand...

Im definatly a mystery JohnO even to myself at times ... wouldnt even know how to use twitter , do you not remember the GRIEF i got when i commented about thr GM twitter comp ??  

 besides homer hasnt forgiven me for the Centenary Final yet so theres no way i would have won...:angry:


----------



## john0 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ive just been reading Homer's blog and apparently he has got himself a new personalised wedge.......


----------



## Pants (Feb 10, 2012)

His cunning plan is working then.

Someone is reading his blog


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Pants said:



			His cunning plan is working then.

Someone is reading his blog 

Click to expand...

Me ? 100% honest wouldnt know how mate &  even if i did  a blog would have no intrest to me .. just said what i felt on the matter mate thats all ..


----------



## JustOne (Feb 10, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Just my humble opinon guys ... i have my hard hat on for the flack that will undoubtly be coming my way .. but i think this horse is dead & the need for flogging it has long since run its course ... guess alot wont agree just giving a different view/ opinion on it ..
		
Click to expand...

I kind of agree.... there'll (probably) never be any evidence to prove that Homer 'sent the wedge' or the jumper, or  made a payment to Help for Heroes. there was never any mention of him doing any of these things on his blog apparently... which is strange for one that writes so much don't you think?

If I was him I'd be GOING OUT OF MY WAY to prove all the points, but each to their own and he can hardly say he's been wronged if he doesn't go out of his way (shouldn't be that hard) to show he did what he said.

If your buddy from twitter won a wedge would it be that hard to tweet him.. did he not even bother with a Thank you?

I think he just forgot and didn't do ANY of the things he said he was going to, including sending a wedge... it's not that big a deal but you gotta just man up and say it.... or not. It's his choice.

If there were really 2 winners then he should make a tie-break question or something so he doesn't send out 2 wedges... simples. Maybe we should let it lie, the gesture of sending out some balls was certainly on the right path.... but then there's Â£100 donation a missing wedge, a jumper...... you cannot offer to do stuff like this without following up on it.

I've never tried mouth-to-mouth with a dead horse.... but I think Murph's prepared to give it a go.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 10, 2012)

Pants said:



			His cunning plan is working then.

Someone is reading his blog 

Click to expand...

How can you tell... does it say how many users are online? Wouldn't YOU need to be there to see that?


----------



## chris661 (Feb 10, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I kind of agree.... there'll (probably) never be any evidence to prove that Homer 'sent the wedge' or the jumper, or  made a payment to Help for Heroes. there was never any mention of him doing any of these things on his blog apparently... which is strange for one that writes so much don't you think?

If I was him I'd be GOING OUT OF MY WAY to prove all the points, but each to their own and he can hardly say he's been wronged if he doesn't go out of his way (shouldn't be that hard) to show he did what he said.

If your buddy from twitter won a wedge would it be that hard to tweet him.. did he not even bother with a Thank you?

I think he just forgot and didn't do ANY of the things he said he was going to, including sending a wedge... it's not that big a deal but you gotta just man up and say it.... or not. It's his choice.

If there were really 2 winners then he should make a tie-break question or something so he doesn't send out 2 wedges... simples. Maybe we should let it lie, the gesture of sending out some balls was certainly on the right path.... but then there's Â£100 donation a missing wedge, a jumper...... you cannot offer to do stuff like this without following up on it.

I've never tried mouth-to-mouth with a dead horse.... but I think Murph's prepared to give it a go. 

Click to expand...

All valid and good points. All it takes is for him to show the proof and plenty of folk will have to eat humble pie myself included. However given his abrupt and rude responses on here I doubt that will happen although I hope it does.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 10, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I've never tried mouth-to-mouth with a dead horse.... but I think Murph's prepared to give it a go. 

Click to expand...

I tried it once. Legends of Las Vegas weekend, Butlins Bognor Regis 1996.....................I don't recommend it!!

(at least she looked like a dead horse)


----------



## User20205 (Feb 10, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Again just my opinion , not trying to pee anyone off or anything
		
Click to expand...

Your not peeing anyone off. I don't really care about the wedges or jumper (I do the donation). 

I'm not some kind of crusade. It just appeals to my juvenile sense of humour to see where this will end up, I'm not proud of my actions.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 10, 2012)

therod said:



			I tried it once. Legends of Las Vegas weekend, Butlins Bognor Regis 1996.....................I don't recommend it!!

(at least *HE* looked like a dead horse)
		
Click to expand...

Sorted


----------



## JustOne (Feb 10, 2012)

therod said:



			It just appeals to my juvenile sense of humour to see where this will end up, I'm not proud of my actions, or recent bed wetting that this trauma has caused 

Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Maybe someone should set up a 'poll' and we can let democracy pave the way forward to a speedy resolution......


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 10, 2012)

Has any one got a suitable black hat?


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Has any one got a suitable black hat?
		
Click to expand...

Swinger ? Has a hat for most occasions.:mmm:


----------



## JustOne (Feb 10, 2012)

therod said:








Click to expand...

Slighlty off topic but I thought I'd mention I quite like this smiley thingy


----------



## chrisd (Feb 10, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Maybe someone should set up a 'poll' and we can let democracy pave the way forward to a speedy resolution......

Click to expand...


More chance of President al-Assad of Syria publicly announcing that he's homosexual and having Elton John's baby than democracy bringing a resolution to this thorny matter


----------



## Phil2511 (Feb 10, 2012)

therod said:



			Your not peeing anyone off. I don't really care about the wedges or jumper (I do the donation). 

Click to expand...

I wasn't paying much attention to this thread until last night. 
I previously noticed Homer getting stick about his lessons/coaching and veered more on the defence side for him. Now after reading this thread and discovering Homergate 1 and this competition for a wedge that was won by Barney and the Jumper which was won by Moe now being Homergate 2. I started to regret defending him. 

Now to see Homergate 3 The promise to donate money to H4H has likely not been met and any queries to it have been ignored I am quite disgusted. 

I would actually go as far as to suggest that Homer should be excluded from Any & All future GM competitions. 

I don't care at all about the wedge or jumper(which he now denies offering) but the lack of donation to H4H is a disgrace and if no proof is shown my signature will be updated with a link to this Homergate thread.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 10, 2012)

In Homers defence, the footjoy day was a prize won by RickG and Hawkeye. Homer and myself were guests, invited by the winners. Homer had to pull out for very valid reasons the day before, and he could not be replaced that late on in the proceedings. He was then sent the shoes he would have got had he been able to go. That was fair in my view.


----------



## john0 (Feb 10, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			In Homers defence, the footjoy day was a prize won by RickG and Hawkeye. Homer and myself were guests, invited by the winners. Homer had to pull out for very valid reasons the day before, and he could not be replaced that late on in the proceedings. He was then sent the shoes he would have got had he been able to go. That was fair in my view.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed Murph, it was very fair of Footjoy to still honour Homer with his shoes.  Let's just hope that Homer is as fair to H4H as FJ were to him.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2012)

As one of the original instigators of "Homergate 2" I feel a little guilty that it has gone on for this long.....but to be fair, Martin has brought it on himself.
And how many times when he himself has come out with something people don't like has he defended himself by saying "this a a free forum and he can say what he likes. If we don't like it, lump it" (or words to that effect).
I have nothing against Martin personally, in fact at the Blackmoor event last year I wanted to play with him so "fixed" the draw with Richart so that I could. I enjoy his banter on the course, he is good company. I would have no hesitation in playing with him again.
But his on-line persona is something totally different and this is what I can't get my head around. 
I cannot abide liars. I try to instil in my children that lying is one of the worst things that they can do. I don't lie, and I don't expect others to either. But Martin has been caught out numerous times in the past. 
If anybody on this forum told what I thought was a blatant lie, then I would highlight that too.
Sorry.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 10, 2012)

john0 said:



			Let's just hope that Homer is as fair to H4H as FJ were to him.
		
Click to expand...

This is the thing.

I get what bladeplayer is saying and the wedge is not the end of the world and a bit of a giggle.

However, when it comes to using charity to entice people to do something and then the charity not benefitting it becomes a different story altogether. 

Not saying he definitively has however it doesn't look good.  It reflects INCREDIBLY poorly on his character at the moment and that is why, like JustOne mentions, I would do whatever I could to disprove that and retain a shred of integrity.


----------



## Phil2511 (Feb 10, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			As one of the original instigators of "Homergate 2" I feel a little guilty that it has gone on for this long.....but to be fair, Martin has brought it on himself.
And how many times when he himself has come out with something people don't like has he defended himself by saying "this a a free forum and he can say what he likes. If we don't like it, lump it" (or words to that effect).
I have nothing against Martin personally, in fact at the Blackmoor event last year I wanted to play with him so "fixed" the draw with Richart so that I could. I enjoy his banter on the course, he is good company. I would have no hesitation in playing with him again.
But his on-line persona is something totally different and this is what I can't get my head around. 
I cannot abide liars. I try to instil in my children that lying is one of the worst things that they can do. I don't lie, and I don't expect others to either. But Martin has been caught out numerous times in the past. 
If anybody on this forum told what I thought was a blatant lie, then I would highlight that too.
Sorry.
		
Click to expand...

I try to teach my kids the same Smiffy. 

Also one other point to remember is Steve In Spain who was treated very rudely and harshly by Homer for merely talking about the great weather there.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 10, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			Not saying he definitively has however it doesn't look good.  It reflects INCREDIBLY poorly on his character at the moment and that is why, like JustOne mentions, I would do whatever I could to disprove that and retain a shred of integrity.
		
Click to expand...

I do feel slightly guilty now. I have contributed to the thread and taken the mickey out of Homer, simply because he sets himself up with his online persona. 

There is no evidence (unless I've missed it) that he didn't make the donation. Despite wedge-gate (homergate 2) I don't think we can accuse him without any proof. 

I for one am prepared to give him the benefit of the doubt. maybe naively, but I don't think this should turn into a witch hunt.


----------



## richy (Feb 10, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			I try to teach my kids the same Smiffy. 

Also one other point to remember is Steve In Spain who was treated very rudely and harshly by Homer for merely talking about the great weather there.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! Smacks of someone who can dish it but clearly can't take it.


----------



## richy (Feb 10, 2012)

In fact if he's lied about this, what else has he lied about? 

I bet his real name isn't even Homer Simpson!


----------



## Phil2511 (Feb 10, 2012)

Of course nobody wants a witch hunt. But I am personally annoyed that I was sucked into defending someone that had previous form only for them to go ahead and do it again. 
especially when they themselves were rude and nasty to a fellow forum member for no reason whatsoever. 

As has been said a simple copy of receipt for the wedge is so simple to show and pretty much 100% proof. The same for any donation to H4H. 
I know that I can check bank statements going back years online with my bank. So again easy to prove. 

Nobody that I know can abide liars.  And IMO the only thing worse than a liar is a suspected liar. At least when you know you know. When you suspect you are constantly thinking is he? Are they? 

I would never play golf with anyone that I knew or even worse suspected of being a Liar & Cheat. It would only ruin my game thinking were they or weren't they at their work.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			.
. 
I cannot abide liars. I try to instil in my children that lying is one of the worst things that they can do. I don't lie, and I don't expect others to either. If anybody on this forum told what I thought was a blatant lie, then I would highlight that too.
Sorry.
		
Click to expand...

No need for a sorry at the end of that there Smiffy,that attitude is to be applauded  i teach my kids the very same mate , i wasnt condoning or even trying to get involved in the rights & wrongs of the goins on , i was just of the personal opinion that it has been overplayed at this stage mate thats all ..


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			I would never play golf with anyone that I knew or even worse suspected of being a Liar & Cheat. It would only ruin my game thinking were they or weren't they at their work.
		
Click to expand...

Steady on Phil. I am not going to accuse Homer of being a "cheat"........I trust him implicitly on the course. I've played with him plenty of times in the past to know I can trust him there.
But I'm talking in general here, and principles. If Homer hasn't paid H4H and hasn't dished out a wedge, his principles are wrong.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 10, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I cannot abide liars. I try to instil in my children that lying is one of the worst things that they can do. I don't lie, and I don't expect others to either.
		
Click to expand...

From a used car salesman .........


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2012)

I know we have had some fun with this thread, and while it is just banter I don't have a problem with it. I do think that if Homer confirms he has made the donation to Help for Heroes, or if he has forgotten to, and makes it on Rickg's bmy charity site, the matter should be closed. The charity is for such a good cause, and I would hate it to be caught up in something that could turn unsavoury. Just my opinion Rich


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2012)

Scouser said:



			From a used car salesman .........

Click to expand...

Feck off


----------



## Phil2511 (Feb 10, 2012)

I am not accusing Homer at all. In fact I would ideally love to see him prove everybody wrong. 

At the moment it appears to most of us that 2 members here have been cheated out of a wedge and a jumper. And as no proof has been shown regarding H4H donation it is quite possible they have been cheated as well. 

If someone can do these things then what else can they be capable of? 

Personally I could not play golf with someone that had these principles as I would be constantly doubting their scores. 
Golf is a game which has a large emphasis on trust. When people go into long rough or trees looking for their ball you are relying on their honesty and integrity. 

If they cannot demonstrate this in day to day life how can you expect it on the golf course? 

I know that I would find it difficult as would many of those I play with.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 10, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Feck off


Click to expand...

Tee Hee


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice new pair of MyJoys on the way, and an itchy trigger finger on a set of new woods by the looks of things...
https://twitter.com/#!/mbedboro


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2012)

I clicked the link Rob, and it opened up a whole new world to me.:mmm::mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2012)

richart said:



			I clicked the link Rob, and it opened up a whole new world to me.:mmm::mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Damn. It should have been a link to Homers twitter page, not a link to Next.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 10, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Nice new pair of MyJoys on the way, and an itchy trigger finger on a set of new woods by the looks of things...
https://twitter.com/#!/mbedboro



Click to expand...

Smiffy, you are a very very bad man.........


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Smiffy, you are a very very bad man.........

Click to expand...

I know.
I'm just annoyed that he is ignoring the accusations that he has done a charity out of Â£100.00 but at the same time is tweeting that he is buying another pair of shoes that must be costing the thick end of Â£200.00 plus contemplating a new set of woods too.
Principles again.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Feb 10, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Nice new pair of MyJoys on the way, and an itchy trigger finger on a set of new woods by the looks of things...
https://twitter.com/#!/mbedboro



Click to expand...

and sniffing round various female pro golfers


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 10, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			and sniffing round various female pro golfers 

Click to expand...

I don't think that it's various. I think that it's pretty bloody specific. Young and attractive predominantly


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			and sniffing round various female pro golfers 

Click to expand...

Sniffing around various female pro golfers what????
Now it's getting interesting.
I like a bit of sniffing I do.


----------



## Pants (Feb 10, 2012)

JustOne said:



			How can you tell... does it say how many users are online? Wouldn't YOU need to be there to see that? 

Click to expand...

Post 249

Ive just been reading Homer's blog and apparently he has got himself a new personalised wedge.......​


----------



## SyR (Feb 10, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I kind of agree.... there'll (probably) never be any evidence to prove that Homer 'sent the wedge' or the jumper, or  made a payment to Help for Heroes. there was never any mention of him doing any of these things on his blog apparently... which is strange for one that writes so much don't you think?

If I was him I'd be GOING OUT OF MY WAY to prove all the points, but each to their own and he can hardly say he's been wronged if he doesn't go out of his way (shouldn't be that hard) to show he did what he said.

If your buddy from twitter won a wedge would it be that hard to tweet him.. did he not even bother with a Thank you?

I think he just forgot and didn't do ANY of the things he said he was going to, including sending a wedge... it's not that big a deal but you gotta just man up and say it.... or not. It's his choice.

If there were really 2 winners then he should make a tie-break question or something so he doesn't send out 2 wedges... simples. Maybe we should let it lie, the gesture of sending out some balls was certainly on the right path.... but then there's Â£100 donation a missing wedge, a jumper...... you cannot offer to do stuff like this without following up on it.

I've never tried mouth-to-mouth with a dead horse.... but I think Murph's prepared to give it a go. 

Click to expand...

Totally agree with you mate. His silence on this speaks volumes about what's really happened. How hard is it to post a copy of the receipts??

Instead he has his fingers in his ears and is singing 'I can't hear you'...


----------



## Phil2511 (Feb 10, 2012)

No he's actually using his fingers to boast on twitter about his new MyJoys.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 10, 2012)

Without sounding bitchy, of homer wishes to clear he's name he knows how, if he doesn't feel he needs to so be it.

Unless he does clear he's name he's presumed guilty, but does it need 30 pages. 

What's next homer voodoo dolls?

Yeah it was funny at the start, but that was 30 pages ago........


----------



## Scouser (Feb 10, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			What's next homer voodoo dolls?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.miniclip.com/sketch-star/en/animation/8522488/voodoo-bart-simpson


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Yeah it was funny at the start, but that was 30 pages ago........
		
Click to expand...

Don't read it then Mush!


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry dad........ Dad, dad am I still allowed out dad, it's round Tony's house and I'll be in on time


----------



## brendy (Feb 10, 2012)

You can change that, im only on page 8. It is the posts per page setting.:whoo:


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 10, 2012)

Some of my friends nickname me "The Voice of Reason" which I think is a compliment :mmm:

Anyhow, I have read this thread daily and have to say some of it is downright hilarious - you guys make me chuckle (think I've said that before). Some of it also makes me wince 

I keep reading it everytime I see it's moved back to the top here in OOB in the hope there will be a post that will be an end to it all and give us all a warm glow.

So Homer/Martin please bite the bullet and confirm the donation has been made to H4H as I think/hope that's the main reason this is running on and on. They are my favoured charity and do a truly amazing job so I'd hate to think a promise of a donation hasn't been kept.

Just my two penneth but think it would be appropriate.


----------



## Phil2511 (Feb 10, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			So Homer/Martin please bite the bullet and confirm the donation has been made to H4H as I think/hope that's the main reason this is running on and on. They are my favoured charity and do a truly amazing job so I'd hate to think a promise of a donation hasn't been kept.
		
Click to expand...

Seconded


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 10, 2012)

brendy said:



			You can change that, im only on page 8. It is the posts per page setting.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


On the current settings nothing had changed since page 8, If I changed the settings I'd only need half a page... Which is more my point.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2012)

I am going to say this once. Take it or leave it. 

Firstly lets clear one thing up. The Â£100 is for getting 100 followers on twitter and is nothing to do with the blog or any comps. I metnioned it in the blog of the 27th November to try and get to the 100 follower mark, 

http://threeoffthetee.blogspot.com/2011/11/breaking-them-in-gently.html

On December 1st I posted on Twitter that I'd reached the 100 follower mark and would be making the Â£100 payment https://twitter.com/#!/mbedboro/status/142154140078964736

I sent a cheque the following Monday - December 5th by post and it cleared my account on the 16th. I've absolutely no intention of posting any details of my bank account on a public forum so please don't bother to ask. H4H is something I take seriously as I've a mate injured in service.

I'll make one final point re the jumper. _*There was no competition held*_ No-one entered and there was no winner. No one has been diddled. As for the rest I've already said all I'm prepared to say how ever many days ago. This is as far as I'm prepared to take it and won't make any other comment on H4H, wedges, the blog or anything else connected to the thread. You may choose to interpret that any way you feel fit but I consider the matter closed although I doubt it will be enough for many.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 10, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I am going to say this once. Take it or leave it. 

Firstly lets clear one thing up. The Â£100 is for getting 100 followers on twitter and is nothing to do with the blog or any comps. I metnioned it in the blog of the 27th November to try and get to the 100 follower mark, 

http://threeoffthetee.blogspot.com/2011/11/breaking-them-in-gently.html

On December 1st I posted on Twitter that I'd reached the 100 follower mark and would be making the Â£100 payment https://twitter.com/#!/mbedboro/status/142154140078964736

*I sent a cheque the following Monday - December 5th by post and it cleared my account on the 16th. I've absolutely no intention of posting any details of my bank account on a public forum so please don't bother to ask. H4H is something I take seriously as I've a mate injured in service.*

I'll make one final point re the jumper. _*There was no competition held*_ No-one entered and there was no winner. No one has been diddled. As for the rest I've already said all I'm prepared to say how ever many days ago. This is as far as I'm prepared to take it and won't make any other comment on H4H, wedges, the blog or anything else connected to the thread. You may choose to interpret that any way you feel fit but I consider the matter closed although I doubt it will be enough for many.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I am going to say this once. Take it or leave it. 

Firstly lets clear one thing up. The Â£100 is for getting 100 followers on twitter and is nothing to do with the blog or any comps. I metnioned it in the blog of the 27th November to try and get to the 100 follower mark, 

http://threeoffthetee.blogspot.com/2011/11/breaking-them-in-gently.html

Click to expand...


*Thursday, 11 November 2010*

*Cabin Fever*


  I've not played for a few weeks either socially or competitively. I've  managed to get a few range sessions in but the results have hardly been  inspiring. I was really looking forward to getting out on Saturday  morning with the usual suspects but given the foul conditions forecast  and in particular the torrential rain we've endured here in the last 48  hours, I'm not sure how great the course will be and whether I'd  actually be up for the challenge.

On the other hand I can't really find the mental fortitude to go over to  the range. I'm desperately trying to bed in the swing changes from my  last lesson and had foolishly thought I'd cracked it after an inspired  session a few Sunday's back. Of course since then the old faults have  started to creep back again and I'm still searching for the missing  link. 

This lack of golf and inability to regularly recreate the correct swing  in practice have left me with the golfing equivalent of cabin fever. I  need my fix and  need it now. What to do? Do I go out and play and sod  the score but have that lingering whiff of frustration and regret if I  play poorly or the course is barely playable or do I bite the bullet and  knuckle down to a couple of hours of swing meditation at the range. 

Either way I hate this time of the year, particularly in the run up to  Christmas. It seems the course is at its most drab to look at and play  on. There is a pre-Santa hiatus in the competition calendar and it is  hard to get any kind of enthusiasm up to go out and hit balls or play.  At least once Christmas is over, there is a chance for a few games over  the festive period and then we are into 2011 and the days start getting  longer until Spring arrives.

Fortunately there is plenty of comment, banter, opinion and humour on  the Golf Monthly Forum so I can at least get some kind of fix amongst  fellow golfers in a similar position. Check out the links at the side of  the page and sign up.

On a tangent, it was great to see the remembrance silence observed so  diligently at a lot of workplaces and golf clubs. I know many clubs  sounded their klaxon so even those braving the storms out on the course  could join in. I've a lot of friends that have served or are still on  active service both at Royal Ascot and beyond and so I always try to  ensure this one moment in the year is observed. It is also why I support  the Help for Heroes campaign and why I'm desperate to get 50 followers  on here. Once I do I'm going to donate Â£100 to the H4H charity. If you  haven't already done so, start following. If you do, pass the blog  address onto your golfing mates and your own club. It would be great to  get to 50+ and give the cheque for Christmas. As a reward to those who  join I'll be running a competition for the followers and you can win a  dozen Pro V balls. Go on, make the effort. If not for me, then for those  H4H helps.  
   Posted by   Golf  - The Homer Way     at 13:38   1 comments 




 Links to this post 







*Saturday, 6 November 2010*

*A Cry For Help*


  I have received a lot of praise (and the odd word of criticism too which  is always useful) regarding this blog and my journey to date. I know  there are a good few Royal Ascot members, fellow Golf Monthly forum  members and lots of people from the world of Facebook and Twitter that  take the trouble to see my latest attempt to soar with eagles and end up  floundering with turkey's. I'd like to take the opportunity to thank  you for your time.

However what I really want to do now is move everything forward. Please,  please, please sign up as a follower and get involved. I want to hear  from you more often about my latest fall from golfing grace, my rare  successes and even your thoughts on my swing (see the latest video  further down the page). So here is the deal. For every 50 followers of  the blog (and we're at 33 without any of you cyberspace lurkers  even joining yet) I'll give Â£100 to the Help for Heroes Charity. If you  don't know their work check this site out. They do a sterling job and as  I have a few friends in the forces it is something close to my heart. http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/ Please  pass it on to as many Ascot members, forum friends or golfing mates as  you can. Not only will you have helped a great charity but as Christmas  is coming along, I'm going to run a competition for followers only. I'm  not sure what format this will take or the prizes involved (definitely a  dozen premium golf balls and maybe something more).

I'm throwing myself to the followers of Homer's Odyssey. Let's see how  many new followers we can sign up here for Christmas. Once again I thank  you all for your support so far. May your good karma make your golf  balls fly long and straight.  
   Posted by   Golf  - The Homer Way     at 04:51   0 comments 




 Links to this post 






*Friday, 5 November 2010*

Martin would you like to comment on the above entries from your blog, which quite clearly state you will give Â£100 to Help for Heroes when your blog has 50 followers.


----------



## RichardC (Feb 10, 2012)

Detective Rich is on the prowl


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 10, 2012)

Homer, I think you need to give Max Clifford a quick call...


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 10, 2012)

The dates say 2010.....


----------



## Sponge1980 (Feb 10, 2012)

Not to add too much fuel to the fire, but the 1st post on this thread says 50 followers too.


----------



## Phil2511 (Feb 10, 2012)

Richart. 

Would that then mean he needs to donate another Â£100 so total Â£200. 1/2 from Twitter and 1/2 from the blog. I knew I had read on his blog about the 50 followers.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 10, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			Richart. 

Would that then mean he needs to donate another Â£100 so total Â£200. 1/2 from Twitter and 1/2 from the blog. I knew I had read on his blog about the 50 followers.
		
Click to expand...


There goes the new shoes


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 10, 2012)

Guys, richarts quotes appear to be from 2010 and not 2011.

Let's be fair, quote from 2011 not from previous years.

Also, I think we're all happy with Â£100.  Â£200 is being pedantic.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 10, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I am going to say this once. Take it or leave it.
		
Click to expand...

You could have saved yourself a load of grief Homer by being less defensive. The more you protest, they more people are incentivised to look for stuff, and too be fair it's doesn't seem hard to catch you out. 

Who won the jumper by the way ?


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 10, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Some of my friends nickname me "The Voice of Reason" which I think is a compliment :mmm:

Anyhow, I have read this thread daily and have to say some of it is downright hilarious - you guys make me chuckle (think I've said that before). Some of it also makes me wince 

I keep reading it everytime I see it's moved back to the top here in OOB in the hope there will be a post that will be an end to it all and give us all a warm glow.

So Homer/Martin please bite the bullet and confirm the donation has been made to H4H as I think/hope that's the main reason this is running on and on. They are my favoured charity and do a truly amazing job so I'd hate to think a promise of a donation hasn't been kept.

Just my two penneth but think it would be appropriate.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like you are the one who got him to respond Amanda, well done !!!:thup:

Although this has been an amusing thread and I will be sad to see it die down.....


----------



## Phil2511 (Feb 10, 2012)

At this stage I've read so many different versions of "Homers" truth and then read the "REAL" truth soon after that I now do not believe for 1 second that there was a wedge winner from twitter nor any donation made to H4H.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 10, 2012)

Bloody hell, GM Forum, Twitter, Facebook and a blog - when do you get the time to do any work Homer!! 

Sorry to hijack this thread, but would anyone like a guess as to how many pies I am likely to eat this year? Winner (probably my wife) will receive their choice of McCain wedges.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 10, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Bloody hell, GM Forum, Twitter, Facebook and a blog - when do you get the time to do any work Homer!! .
		
Click to expand...


Working for the NHS does have its perks!


----------



## JustOne (Feb 10, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Sorry to hijack this thread, but would anyone like a guess as to how many pies I am likely to eat this year? .
		
Click to expand...

1.86 million


----------



## User20205 (Feb 10, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Sorry to hijack this thread, but would anyone like a guess as to how many pies I am likely to eat this year? Winner (probably my wife) will receive their choice of McCain wedges.
		
Click to expand...

I'll go for 366 as it's a leap year !!


Can I go for this type?







+ a donation to the Britsh Heart Foundation


----------



## PieMan (Feb 10, 2012)

James - that's a very good shout, but you may be just out!

therod - of course; I won't be shy with the McCains!!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 10, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Bloody hell, GM Forum, Twitter, Facebook and a blog - when do you get the time to do any work Homer!! 

Sorry to hijack this thread, but would anyone like a guess as to how many pies I am likely to eat this year? Winner (probably my wife) will receive their choice of McCain wedges.
		
Click to expand...

88.01........?


----------



## Toad (Feb 10, 2012)

88.25 I win......


----------



## JustOne (Feb 10, 2012)

PieMan said:



			James - that's a very good shout, but you may be just out!

therod - of course; I won't be shy with the McCains!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Pieman it was a typo,.......... can I change that to 2.86 million? Ta :thup:

When you send out the Vokey, I mean POTATO wedges,.... get a feckin' receipt!!


----------



## chris661 (Feb 10, 2012)

Imurg said:



			88.01........?

Click to expand...

No point in guessing the correct amount I will go for 88.24 as that should place me third therefore the winner


----------



## PieMan (Feb 10, 2012)

chris661 said:



			No point in guessing the correct amount I will go for 88.24 as that should place me third therefore the winner 

Click to expand...

Need to tell me what wedges you want though Chris!


----------



## Andy (Feb 10, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Some of my friends nickname me "The Voice of Reason" which I think is a compliment :mmm:

Anyhow, I have read this thread daily and have to say some of it is downright hilarious - you guys make me chuckle (think I've said that before). Some of it also makes me wince 

I keep reading it everytime I see it's moved back to the top here in OOB in the hope there will be a post that will be an end to it all and give us all a warm glow.

So Homer/Martin please bite the bullet and confirm the donation has been made to H4H as I think/hope that's the main reason this is running on and on. They are my favoured charity and do a truly amazing job so I'd hate to think a promise of a donation hasn't been kept.

Just my two penneth but think it would be appropriate.
		
Click to expand...

Ur flapjacks must be good Amanda lol

He responds to you ;-)


----------



## thecraw (Feb 10, 2012)

Is it not time we put this one to bed now lads?

Everyone who has wanted too must have had their digs and views put across by now. What more is to be gained?


----------



## Dodger (Feb 10, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Is it not time we put this one to bed now lads?

Everyone who has wanted too must have had their digs and views put across by now. What more is to be gained?
		
Click to expand...

The truth?:mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2012)

Dodger said:



			The truth?:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

"You can't handle the truth"

Jack Nicholson
A Few Good Men
1989


----------



## richy (Feb 10, 2012)

Dodger said:



			The truth?:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

You can't handle the truth


----------



## richy (Feb 10, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			"You can't handle the truth"

Jack Nicholson
A Few Good Men
1989
		
Click to expand...

Bugger!


----------



## Phil2511 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dodger said:



			The truth?:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

The truth? The truth? YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE *TRUUUTTTTHHHHHHHH*


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2012)

richart said:



			Martin would you like to comment on the above entries from your blog, which quite clearly state you will give Â£100 to Help for Heroes when your blog has 50 followers.

Click to expand...

Seriously. If that's not "bang to rights" my cocks a kipper


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2012)

richart said:



			Martin would you like to comment on the above entries from your blog, which quite clearly state you will give Â£100 to Help for Heroes when your blog has 50 followers.

Click to expand...

Yes - it didn't get paid. Wife lost job - spare cash eaten up


----------



## Phil2511 (Feb 10, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yes - it didn't get paid. Wife lost job - spare cash eaten up
		
Click to expand...

Now doesn't that feel better ?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yes - it didn't get paid. Wife lost job - spare cash eaten up
		
Click to expand...

It's not too late to keep your promise Homer. You had a nice little windfall a month or two ago didn't you? After all, a promise is a promise.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			It's not too late to keep your promise Homer. You had a nice little windfall a month or two ago didn't you? After all, a promise is a promise.
		
Click to expand...

But what about the Myjoys?????


----------



## bigslice (Feb 10, 2012)

if read all the posts and yes its been fun:thup: but now we can all form our own opinions. me, can we not have a room 101 section or a Coventry section.  or a walk the plank section. perhaps an apology section:whoo:


----------



## Swinger (Feb 10, 2012)

Love to know what happened to that jumper!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 10, 2012)

Is there any need to kick a man when he is down. 

You have the truth and Homer's consience will point him in the right direction. 

Anyone else think that this has now run its course.


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yes - it didn't get paid. Wife lost job - spare cash eaten up
		
Click to expand...

Charity have received the Â£100, that's the end of the matter as far as I am concerned.:thup:


----------



## JustOne (Feb 10, 2012)

richart said:



			Charity have received the Â£100
		
Click to expand...

You've paid it Rich?................


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 11, 2012)

I knew I should've stayed in tonight, I've only gone and missed the eagerly anticipated homer response!
FairPlay if he did donate Â£100 to H4H, though the false competition he run to promote his blog/twitter I feel still stinks.
Wonder if in few months I'll have forgotten that I've offered a dozen new balls for the GM forum fantasy league .......course not I'm true to my word and will openly announce through the forum who won them and the winning stats .


----------



## Iaing (Feb 11, 2012)

Homer, I'm sure a simple apology to those who were misled would be in order.

Then  I'm sure a line can be drawn under the whole sorry affair.


----------



## DCB (Feb 11, 2012)

We think this has run its course and we hope that you all agree. 

We have received requests (not from Homer) to lock the thread down now and we think that it seems like a good idea. Hopefully you will agree that this is not over zealous modding, it has been fully allowed to run its course. ​


----------

